# Plaster Wall Built-Ins



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It can be done but just know that any cutting into the plaster and lathe CAN destabilize a whole wall. With some careful cutting of the p & l you can create space for such things. If your walls are 2 x 4 construction, well, you will only gain 4 or so inches in depth to install built ins unless you use an old closet area, etc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Far better faster and less mess to just build shelving unit out in front of the wall.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

For all you would gain build in front then inclose with drywall to look built-in.


----------

